# Ferret Nation shelves with Critter Nation



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

I've been looking at getting a couple of extra shelves for my CN cage because, frankly, I think my girls miss all the levels. I used to have them in a Martin's and they loved running up and down in a mad dash to stash every last bit of food before the others could. I also feel like there's too much wasted space for my taste and their's. So, question is, do FN shelves fit into CN cages? I've been poking about on Ebay and Amazon, but it's easier to find extra FN shelves than CN shelves. Thanks!


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm fairly certain the shelves are exactly the same. I haven't seen a FN in person, but they look the same as my CN from pictures.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, they are completely interchangable. You can order them direct from midwest by calling their customer service number too.


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'll be ordering a pair as a Christmas gift to myself.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I actually called Midwest today to reorder some shelves myself, because my rats have eaten holes in the bottom pan... The woman on the phone told me that they cost ~$60 per pan, but that other places sell them cheaper. Just a heads up 
Now that I know the pans are the same size, I should have an easier time finding some.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am not sure what model of cage you have, but you can buy some replacement pans here:

http://www.ferret.com/item/replacem...30504/?srccode=CJFERRET&intid=CJFERRET&ref=cj


----------

